
Lyft Gets Its First Buy Rating Ahead of IPO with Price Target of $75 - justboxing
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/lyft-gets-its-first-buy-rating-ahead-of-ipo-thats-expected-to-price-next-week-2019-03-20?mod=this-is-nutty
======
justboxing
This makes no sense.

How do you give a rating on a stock that isn't even trading, with a Price
target on an IPO that is yet to be priced?

IPO hype / marketing gimmick, or is Wall Street going giddy over this IPO ?

EDIT: Here's the video of the Analyst justifying his "rating":
[https://www.cnbc.com/video/2019/03/20/lyft-will-be-
profitabl...](https://www.cnbc.com/video/2019/03/20/lyft-will-be-profitable-
but-not-in-near-term-analyst-with-first-buy.html)

